# friends craigslist score



## D1 (Jan 10, 2013)

$20.00 each


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 10, 2013)

BACON!!


----------



## pdpo222 (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow  that is great.  They are going anywhere from 60-75.00 here for baby pigs.  We use to get them for 20.00  but those days are gone i guess.  We use to raise two.  One for us and one for the butcher.  He would wrap and smoke our meat for free that way.  And two pigs are always better than just one.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 10, 2013)

NC is the largest producer of hogs in the US so we see them for free all the way up to high prices. Everyone has hogs here. I really wish I could get some.


----------



## Godsgrl (Jan 10, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> NC is the largest producer of hogs in the US so we see them for free all the way up to high prices. Everyone has hogs here. I really wish I could get some.


That is really interesting, because down here in S. GA, no one has them. Apparently the heat and humidity are too much for them here. Mostly it's cows around here.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 10, 2013)

Godsgrl said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, we have tons of hogs everywhere. 

And boy do we have cattle here too. TONS


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 10, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> NC is the largest producer of hogs in the US so we see them for free all the way up to high prices. Everyone has hogs here. I really wish I could get some.


Free ????? why cant you get some freebys


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 10, 2013)

D1 said:
			
		

> $20.00 each
> 
> http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z82/spiritfilledkenn/2013-01-10174954_zps40b984de.jpg


Thats a D1 deal


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 11, 2013)

*Dang that's awesome!!! WISH I could score some that cheap, I'd be allllll over it!!!!  *


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 11, 2013)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well because I don't own my own land and _someone_ hates pigs.

But I myself love pigs and will get some one day. That's for sure.


----------

